# Ravens Grin Inn Haunted House



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Gym, I love your site! I want to see more....
The "Group Memory Wash"...did that really happen?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The group memory wash did happen just this last summer.
The room was full of laughing people, I was ad-libbing with this wonderful audience responding as they were, an hour later I couldn't remember but maybe one thing I had said in that room for those people, but they couldn't remember anything either!
This group were summer stock actors from just three miles away at Timberlake Playhouse, the same ones who came here numerous times last summer and were doing parts of my "normal" front room routines to entertain each other as they waited behind the stage curtains to "go on"! (I took this as quite a compliment)
If ghosts are "energy", and we all expended alot of energy laughing, so maybe the supernatural forces here greedily sucked up this energy and even took the memories of it from our brains!? "Energy! Must Have! It GOOD!"
Ms. Wicked has been reading my parts of my website where I mention strange things like this.
website : hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Gym,

I cannot imagine what it's like to not only run a haunted house year 'round, but to live in the same location. Haunting is TRULY your life.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

My husband is home and we've been going through this forum and your website. Just had to let you know, he really liked the pterodactyl!


----------

